# dogs that bite back



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

well since gun season is coming to an end for whitetails ive decided to take up a new hobby. Im thinking about going for coyotes the rest of the winter. I live right next to a 400 acre farm and know theyre back there, ive heard them when i go camping back there. From the sounds of it theres quite a few of them too. Ive been coyote hunting before in upstate NY in the adirondack mountians. Thre way they did it up there was with dogs though. They had three diffent types of dogs with a designated purpose. I think the three kinds were trackers, runners, and corner dogs. We had quite a bit of luck and i hunted with a 22 mag. i think the only reason they use dogs up there is because its such big land (117,000 acres). Ive been doing some reading though and apperently you can hunt the predators with shotguns, so thats what i was planning on doing. The only problem im having is how to go about hunting them on a farm. If anyone has any advice on calling or decoys or whatever it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Check with Fin Feather Fur Outfitters, (website) pretty sure they have a seminar coming up here in a couple weeks, they are fairly close to you in Ashland.


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

I like to stick to howls/coyote sounds in the winter, and save the prey noises for the summer and the young dogs. Start kinda soft and work up. Be ready to shoot quickly. Keep an eye on crows if they are around, I've killed a few in the winter that had crows mobbing them.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

Im thinking about getting a 17 hmr for christmas think ill be able to kill some with it, if so what type of range am i looking at. Its a savage with a 16 power scope. Also in terms of calling, i just boughta wireless call last night thats got pre recorded sounds on it. Sounds like it should work, guess ill find out. thanks for the tips


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

I think a 223 would be a better choice for a yote gun..........Just my 2cents......Rich


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

It's time Rich, sent you a pm.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

tractor5561 said:


> Im thinking about getting a 17 hmr for christmas think ill be able to kill some with it, if so what type of range am i looking at. Its a savage with a 16 power scope. Also in terms of calling, i just boughta wireless call last night thats got pre recorded sounds on it. Sounds like it should work, guess ill find out. thanks for the tips


I wouldnt go much beyond about 75yds with the HMR and bullet placement would be key.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Just recently watched a hunting show ...they were using a wireless call ...and they were killing coyotes out at 125 yards...This time of the year should be in your favor...They are out looking for dinner....
GOOD LUCK GUYS....C.L....


----------

